# Pulsar British Military G10



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Are these watches available new any where, and are they any good? as I have read conflicting opinions about them,

thanks.


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

dizz said:


> Are these watches available new any where, and are they any good? as I have read conflicting opinions about them,
> 
> thanks.


This is the one


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

as far as I know (and I stand to be corrected) they were made for the military between 1999 and 2002 and not sold commercially, so I don't think you will get a new one anywhere now. I have one that I bought damaged on ebay, new crystal, movement and crown from a certain watch parts wholesaler and, voila a practically new watch and an introduction to basic watch making for me for about Â£30 all in.

I also have another (untouched) one finishing on ebay at the mo', just search for Pulsar g10.

I have always quite fancied the look of the quartz chrono that pulsar do for about Â£50, but it dosn't have the military history, of course.

I find mine very good, but I have heard that the CWC g10 is better - I must get one to compare!

HTH


----------



## dizz (Jun 15, 2008)

Â£46.00 and five hours to go, looks good to me!


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

eelblady said:


> I have always quite fancied the look of the quartz chrono that pulsar do for about Â£50, but it dosn't have the military history, of course.


Not true, about 200 were issued to the RAF, you can one halfway down this post


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

dizz said:


> dizz said:
> 
> 
> > Are these watches available new any where, and are they any good? as I have read conflicting opinions about them,
> ...


Looks good to me.......can't fault it......maybe a rare piece.

I wouldn't mind it at all!!!!!


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

aliasmarlow said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > I have always quite fancied the look of the quartz chrono that pulsar do for about Â£50, but it dosn't have the military history, of course.
> ...


Mod removed link for some reason, but if you search another uk forum for issued Pulsar chrono, you can see an example


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

aliasmarlow said:


> Mod removed link for some reason,


It's normally polite to read the forum guidelines before you start posting.

General Forum Guidelines :

Links to or URLs for sites where watches or related items are offered for sale, *or to sites offering watch discussion* will be deleted.

If a user posted image carries a url embedded into it that links to a watch related commercial site then it will be deleted.

If any post causes any offence to any members race or religion then it will be deleted.


----------



## aliasmarlow (Dec 23, 2005)

Sorry, understand about sales sites, but forgot about discussion sites...you missed a post on the 10th with a link to a micky mouse watch site by the way  sales & discussion!!!

Anyway, re the Pulsar chrono, it was also discussed here:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=31365


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Thanks for the pointer, unfortunatley the odd one does slip through the mod net now and again :lol: h34r:


----------



## eelblady (Sep 6, 2006)

aliasmarlow said:


> eelblady said:
> 
> 
> > I have always quite fancied the look of the quartz chrono that pulsar do for about Â£50, but it dosn't have the military history, of course.
> ...


Sorry, quite agree I was referring to the one in Argos for Â£50 - the issued one would set you back about Â£200+ - which puts it outside of what I understood to be this chap's price point


----------

